# Different fungicides



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

This morning I noticed that Blu-Kote is also a fungicide and I wondered if it would work for thrush too? Then I started touring around and found that there are other products that state they are a fungicide. So is a fungicide a fungicide or are they all different? Will a wound fungicide work for thrush or rainrot and vice versa? What about fungicide for athlete's foot? Is there one fungicide for each fungus? Or are they designed more for the application rather than the type of fungi they work against?


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Thrush can be caused by fungus, bacteria, or yeast. Rain rot is most often caused by bacteria, with only very few cases caused by an actual fungus.

I use the same product on both, apple cider vinegar, straight up. It kills bacteria, changes the PH to make yeast die out, and kills fungus. I get the cheap ACV from wal-mart, $3.78 a bottle. Put some in a spray bottle and spray feet 2-3 times a week to prevent thrush, daily to get rid of it. Spray rain rot daily, pick off scabs, and dunk grooming tools in a 10% bleach solution after every use.

I also feed my horses 1/2 cup of ACV daily, mixed in their feed. It works to prevent rain rot and encourage drinking. It also keeps the "boys" cleaner.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

ACV seems like it would also really dry out a hoof. Ive been trying it a few times a week on my weanlings thrush it looks better but I dont think Id use it long term. My boyfriend laughts when I use vinegar on my horse, he tells me its making their meat tender. (No we dont eat them lol.)

There is a copper spray for about $12 for thrush, its an aerosol, I plan to use that if the vinegar dosent kill all the thrush. It seems pretty convenient and not messy. 

I found an antibacterial antifungal spray forget what its called. It has a dog cat and horse on the bottle (purple.) It cleared up scratches very well. If you want a natural all purpose product try tea tree oil spray.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

I swear by this stuff now! I have been dealing with Scratches/mud fever with my mare since August. I have tried everything i n the book to get rid of it and nothing worked! So I finally found something that is a miracle! I saw it on RFD TV. its called Vetericyn! it is a mulitple functional use product! it covers a wide variety of ailments in horses/pets and it is as safe to use as water! I have been using it about 3 weeks on my mares scratches and not every day probably every few days when I can get out to the barn and it is almost completely GONE! I have never seen anything work like this! you should look it up on its website! its not the cheapest but it works! also using it on her rain rot and thats going away too!

www.vetericyn.com


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes, but my question is: Are all fungicides effective against all fungi? 

Obviously if I have a fungicide that is supposed to be used on a foot, I'm not going to apply it to an eye, but vice versa might work.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

NorthernMama said:


> Yes, but my question is: Are all fungicides effective against all fungi?
> 
> Obviously if I have a fungicide that is supposed to be used on a foot, I'm not going to apply it to an eye, but vice versa might work.


 
If youi check out the website for Vetericyn you will see you can use this for fungus, in the eye, mouth, wounds, post surgical, feet etc, etc. like i said it has mulitiple different uses! it works with something in the animals body to help the healing process and kill bacteria! You can use it for A LOT of different things! other fungicides not quite sure about since every product i tried on my mare didnt seem to work>???


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Most products are developed for a specific purpose. Thrush treatments should never be put in a horses eye. They are pretty harsh/ caustic. 

If you are thinking about using a specific product talk to your vet. No product is created equal, as they all have different chemical make ups. And at the very least contain different amounts of the active ingredient. My dog gets yeast infections in his ear, I doubt that medication would be effective in treating a yeast infection in a human. The stuff for my dog is not as potent and has a different consistency. Would you put gold bond in your eye? The best thing you can do is follow the manufacturers suggested uses, because thats what it was tested to work for. 

Vetericyn is the first product Ive herd that can treat different areas like that. It sounds like its worth the $$$.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I am talking generalities here, not specifics. I don't have a problem with any animal at the moment and I do know how to treat thrush. 

As I said I am obviously not going to put a FOOT product in or near an EYE.

Anyway -- nevermind. I'm obviously not wording this correctly. Just a curiousity thing that I had in my head. Maybe I'll find better words another day.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

To answer your question, no, not all fungicides are created equal. The athelete's foot stuff is pretty specific to what it will cure. A lot of the horse or vet products cross over though. I have used "tail" itch stuff on feet before and it worked pretty well. You just have to look at the active ingredients.


----------



## Production Acres (Aug 26, 2009)

definition of fungicide: A chemical substance that destroys or inhibits the growth of fungi

there are insecticides, herbicidies, rodenticides, etc. 

Fungicide is a big ole word that just means a chemical that attacks or inhibits fungus.

No, not every fungicide is effective against all fungi!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Production Acres said:


> No, not every fungicide is effective against all fungi!


Thank you! The answer to my question. I figured that, but still wanted to ask.


----------

